# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  how do i easily pivot a shipping container 30 degrees?

## wozzzzza

i have 20 foot shipping container on bitumen in my yard, i want to be able to pivot it about 30 degrees easily, any ideas?? i will need to do this back and forth once in a while.
i have thought about putting those industrial wheelie bin wheels the front and one on the rear corner attached to a hydraulic ram so i can pump it up onto the wheels and somehow drag it around on the wheels a bit with a pivot driven through the ground on the other back corner.
any ideas??

----------


## droog

Any wheels will need to be a large contact area for bitumen, any point load will sink into the surface particularly on hot days. 
If it is a regular occurrence it may be better to lay some sort of track so smaller contact area wheels can be used.

----------


## wozzzzza

> Any wheels will need to be a large contact area for bitumen, any point load will sink into the surface particularly on hot days. 
> If it is a regular occurrence it may be better to lay some sort of track so smaller contact area wheels can be used.

   i was thinking about that part as well.
looking at these wheels. https://dandenongcastors.com.au/coll...cts/xuq125-xzf
or these https://dandenongcastors.com.au/coll...s/pln82x100q20 
its not going to be sitting on the wheels permanently, only when it is being moved.

----------


## droog

> i was thinking about that part as well.
> looking at these wheels. https://dandenongcastors.com.au/coll...cts/xuq125-xzf
> or these https://dandenongcastors.com.au/coll...s/pln82x100q20 
> its not going to be sitting on the wheels permanently, only when it is being moved.

  On a hot day would expect either of those to embed themselves straight into the bitumen with the weight of the container. Even just short term.

----------


## wozzzzza

i can put down a 150mm wide sheet of steel to move it on i guess temporarily.

----------


## John2b

Use rollers. They can be round permapine posts. Jack up one end and put the rollers underneath, then do the other end. Have some extra rollers to feed in as the container moves over them. Use a vehicle or winch or block and pulley to provide the turning force. I haven't watched this video all the way through, but it might be helpful. There's plenty of other youtubes on moving containers. https://youtu.be/VvY16eEGFDE

----------


## Whitey66

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaE5vrH1IwU 
A set of wheels like this fitted to one end?
Source parts from car wreckers for minimal cost.

----------


## wozzzzza

dont like those big wheels, too bulky. had thought of them though. i will go to local hydraulic place with an idea i have got to see how much it will cost.

----------


## Tools

A machine skate under each corner would work. 
Tools

----------


## wozzzzza

> A machine skate under each corner would work. 
> Tools

   like these?? https://www.vevor.com.au/machinery-m...p_010458208196 
thats what i sort of had in mind but these are cheaper than getting the wheels and making them myself, nice.  just have to jack it up now.
any ideas of an easy jack up?

----------


## Tools

Yep, they are the ones. 
A Trawalla jack would lift it if you could find one for sale. 
Tools

----------

